# 42mm laco on a 5.5 inch wrist



## doublin (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello guys. Im new to this forum and fell in love immediately on the 42mm pilot type a. I just have one question though. My wrist is extremely small(roughly 5.5-5.8 inch) and i wonder will the watch looks too big on my wrist. I did try a 42mm archimede navy before and it doesnt look too big for me( the thickness is 10mm ) but the 42mm has a thickness around 12-13mm. Will it cause the watch looking to big for my hand? I'll try to upload a pic of the archimede 42mm on my wrist soon. Sorry for the bad grammar and thanks in advance

EDIT:


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

Just my opinion but I think that watch looks too big for you. The lugs look like they extend past your wrist. I'd go for something a bit smaller if I were you.


----------



## doublin (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for the answer. How small do i have to go? Is 39mm small enough or do i need to go for the 36mm(which i think only available at archimede at low price)?


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

You can get the Laco A-Muster dial in a 36 mm case now. I'd go with that option; at least you know it'll look perfect on your wrist.


----------



## doublin (Sep 24, 2012)

What about 39mm? Do you think that it's small enough for my wrist?( Im talking about the Archimede's 39mm probably because it's cheaper than the Laco A Muster)


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

39mm might work for you. Can you try it on before you buy?


----------



## doublin (Sep 24, 2012)

Yeah thats the problem. Im buying the watch via online so i cant try the size first. Though i probably can try other brand's 39mm and see whether it fits me. Thanks for the reminder


----------



## gabrielauyong (Aug 14, 2012)

doublin said:


> Yeah thats the problem. Im buying the watch via online so i cant try the size first. Though i probably can try other brand's 39mm and see whether it fits me. Thanks for the reminder


And Stowa 40mm


----------



## Lencoth (Apr 29, 2008)

I agree with the others that 42mm is really too much for your wrist. I have smallish wrists too. One thing that I've learned over time is, not to just look at the diameter of a watch, but that the lug-to-lug size is equally important. Do take that into consideration when deciding! On that basis, the 36mm Laco might work well for you.


----------



## nothenorm (Nov 17, 2008)

Lencoth said:


> I agree with the others that 42mm is really too much for your wrist. I have smallish wrists too. One thing that I've learned over time is, not to just look at the diameter of a watch, but that the lug-to-lug size is equally important. Do take that into consideration when deciding! On that basis, the 36mm Laco might work well for you.


+1

Please take note of the lug to lug length instead. A 39mm watch might have the longest lug design, who knows??? : )

Fyi, 40mm case with 48.6mm lug-lug length is just nice for my 6.5" wrist.

I think 38mm could be okay for you, depending on your wrist flatness.


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

I just bought Münster, which is 42mm and I have the thinnest male wrist in the World. Well, if I make a photo, someone could say the lugs are overreaching my wrist, but in practice it looks absolutely in place. The flieger IS by design big.


----------



## Lencoth (Apr 29, 2008)

sci said:


> I just bought Münster, which is 42mm and I have the thinnest male wrist in the World. Well, if I make a photo, someone could say the lugs are overreaching my wrist, but in practice it looks absolutely in place. The flieger IS by design big.


The Flieger is big "by design", but of course was never dimensioned as a watch in the traditional sense. Anyway, congrats on your purchase & pictures are always welcome


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

Here a quick one with the phone:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/wruw-september-2012-2012-a-743322-17.html#post5497301
As I said, wearing the watch looks completely different that on the picture. I wouldn't buy it if I should judge from it. But I went in place by Laco and just wore it for a while.


----------

